# Calorie/Protein intake



## EXTREME

What calorie intake do all of you aim for when cutting or building phases? Does it vary much?

How do you view your protein intake in either stage?


----------



## TheTransporter

3000 calories and 300g protein a day.

i try to keep to complex carbs and not eat crap but i do like a beer at weekends. i dont wanna compete and dont need to get rippd so like being big n strong and still able to eat what i fancy wivin reason


----------



## crazycal1

Cutting tends to be 40 40 20

Bulking tends to be 50 30 20

C P F%


----------



## London1976

Tbh I don't know. Never count. Not much tho lol

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## EXTREME

That's the key London, you need to eat if you want to build those legs my friend.


----------



## gingernut

Not a lot.

Currently on a higher carb, lower protein regime averaging 1600kcals per day(just under 1500 5 days and a couple of higher days) with no more than 90 mins total cardio each week.

Pre-comp I've been at approximately 1250-1400, more protein, less carbs than current and with a lot more cardio.

I tend to have days when I eat a stupid amount of kcals, and this is where the problem lies so aim is to cut these out.


----------



## Max1466868006

I aim for 250g protein and calories to be 2500-3000 daily.

I don't monitor fats and carbs that closely, I watch my waistline. Abs disappearing further, reduce energy intake and increase protein and cardio. Abs getting more visible relax the diet a little, I'm comfortable with where my physique is just now and they way I'm progressing so not wanting to make any changes that will hinder this just now.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Tend to focus more on fats generally then I do carbs, but i'll have carb re-feeds etc, just experimenting with different timings to see what results it bodes etc...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

When bulking i can imagine my calories are around 3k, i dont tend to have much in the diet carb wise as im carb sensitive.

when cutting Big-H had to drop my carbs right low to get the stubborn fat to shift, cals around 2k, no "re-feeds", no "cheats" for 16 weeks.


----------



## Neil R

I try to keep protein between 350-400g per day.

I just manipulate carbs when in stripping down. I'm currently trying to get my carbs as high as I can (without getting fat) before I start dieting next year. I'm currently handling 400-500g a day.


----------



## AChappell

I went as high as 4500kcals and around 250g Protein in the offseason. Now I'm at around 3100kcals and 180g of protein. I generally try to keep it at around about 60% of my energy from carbohydrates and make up the rest from protein and fats at around 25 and 15% respectively. I'm curious to see though how low I can really take it and how many calories I can put in. If you consistently spike protein synthesis with high quality protein (like whey for example) , could you get away with 100g of protein per day. That's the big question in my opinion.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I'm just wondering if I should be counting BCAAs towards my daily calorie intake?

Can anyone advise if it's good practice to include them and what there nutritional value is?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## jack3d14

I don't count calories. I believe its around 2800-3000 cal and 200-250 grams of protein. If I don't see results, I just know to eat more


----------



## EXTREME

I don't think going down to 100g is wise Mushy, every cell in your body is made from amino acids derived from proteins in the diet as you know.

Once your muscle receptors are saturated and can't absorb more protein your body will excrete the unused or covert it to carbs by breaking off the nitrogen element of the molecule. I would think jacking protein up and cutting carbs back should allow growth and give you enough energy.

It will take a couple of weeks for your body to adjust to lower carbs making those first 2 weeks really tough.


----------



## crazycal1

Interesting idea seeing how low u can take, I think most people are too scared of risking atrophy to try it..

I've been on the slowest cut ever using Andy macros approximately, n I'm really pleased how its going..

I would say trainings got to be going well too tho..


----------

